# My Visits to America



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*My second visit to NYC in August 2017*

1 *Lower Manhattan*









2 *Jersey City*









3 *Brooklyn*









4 *One World Trade Center*









5









6









7* Mid Manhttan*









8









9









10


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking for more..


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*My second visit to San Francisco (Bay Area) in July 2013*

11









12









13 *SF's Chinatown is considered the largest chinatown in North America*









14









15 *A vintage bus*









16 









17









18 *Alcatraz*









19









20


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*My nth time visit to Seattle Washington in August 2016*

31









32









33









34









35









36









37









38









39









40


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*My first visit to New Orleans' (Louisiana) French Quarter in September 2017*

41









42









43









44









45









46









47









48









49









50


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos, capricorn :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Its nice to see some B/W images for a change. 


I love SF, its the nicest city in California imo.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

very nice photos of places you've been to. keep them coming pls.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

beautiful! lovely photos and nice thread as well.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks guys for your visits and likes....really glad for your nice comments..


*Hollywood California summer of 2014*

51








52








53








54








55








56








57








58








59








60


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*My second visit to Las Vegas Nevada 2011*

61








62








63








64








65








66








67








68








69








70


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

beautiful photo collections from different places.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

wow! beautiful shots of different cities...like NYC and Las Vegas.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful photos....


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you guys for your wonderful comments and likes....have a good day and enjoy the nice weather!
*
My 2nd visit to Los Angeles in August 2014*

71








72








73








74








75








76








77








78








79








80


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

You did travel a lot. :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Yellow Fever said:


> You did travel a lot. :cheers:


yeah, sometimes to visit relatives and most of the times for fun...

*My first visit to Reno Nevada in July 2013 -*

81








82








83








84








85








86








87








88








89








90


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

lovely shots of your trips in many beautiful places.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

great thread - nice photos and beautiful places.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

fantastic photo update. I like the last set specially the beach shots.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

nice collections of beautiful places.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice, like a travelogue in photos.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice photos and they're inspiring for me to see them in person....more shots pls.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

lovely photos....specially nyc.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

great photo update....will be waiting for more.


----------



## lazanoo (Nov 8, 2015)

I really wish I were you.


----------

